# Watercress with goldfish



## j.j.j

I walked by a stream today and saw some watercress floating around. I picked some. It looks very healthy with roots and all. I am thinking about putting them into a goldfish tank. Will the harm my fish?


----------



## susankat

Shouldn't if you clean them, and the goldfish will enjoy the nice salad offered to them.


----------



## j.j.j

susankat said:


> Shouldn't if you clean them, and the goldfish will enjoy the nice salad offered to them.


You were exactly right.
I forgot to feed the fish this morning and when I came home in the evening, the watercress was mostly gone.
The watercress I picked was like 18" long with roots and leaves. 
Now only a few inches of the root is left behind. 
I initially thought the watercress would make a good decoration. 
But it ended up being a salad as you have predicted.


----------



## susankat

Goldfish are herbivores so its to be expected. They love duckweed also. You might try anubia and java ferns, but not sure if they will last.


----------



## ladyonyx

Well at least your fish got a healthy free meal


----------



## Mygoldfishish

I have some in a 25 gallon Aquarium with 3 small comet goldfish, I have a large amount at the top of the tank on a wire shelf with its roots in the water and its top out. I also have 3 medium sized one completely submerged so the fish can get at the leaves, I am hoping that by the time the submerged ones die I will have grown an equal or close to equal amount to replace it with. The goldfish seem to like hiding and swimming around in the tangle of roots.


----------

